# Apple Valley Airshow- October 13, 2012



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2012)

I have heard great things about this show every year, and have been involved in providing photos for the last 2 years for their airshow poster. So I figured I would get the word out about this show to the SoCal residents. 

Admission $5
Kids under 12 are free and parking is free also.

Where else can you get a full day of entertainment for $5?!?!

Scheduled performers:

Just in Time Skydivers
Tim Just Aerobatics
Rob Harrison- the Tumbling Bear
N9M Flying Wing
Radio control aircraft
Mike Mangold L-29 Jet demonstration
Planes of Fame warbirds (P-40, FW.190, F4u, B-25, P-38, P-51)

There are others that are yet to be confirmed.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQ5Y5s-KoaY_

Disclaimer: _I am not on the staff, nor am I receiving any compensation for the show, just merely passing on the word for what should be a great little show._


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 31, 2012)

That does look like a nice little show. If I am not mistaken most of the same acts were at Riverside earlier this year. 


Wheels


----------



## evangilder (Aug 31, 2012)

Don't know, I wasn't at Riverside this year. I haven't seen Tim Just in a few years now, so it will be great to see him again. Looks like a fun little show.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2012)

$5, what a deal!


----------

